# MECA show May 5th, Knoxville



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Who is planning on attending the show in Knoxville on May 5th. Would love to have a good SQ turnout.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will definitely be there sir.


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

Will be there. Hopefully undeaf


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I want to make this. Gotta support any show that comes this close to Chattanooga.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

MacLeod said:


> I want to make this. Gotta support any show that comes this close to Chattanooga.


Come on up. We would love to have a lot SQ cars show up.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

So who is gonna make it to this one?


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Show is tomorrow. Not sure how the weather is gonna turn out. But the show is rain or shine.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Wanted to make it to this.......but didn't work out........ gonna make sure i get to the next one. This is a three show series, right?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

BREAKING NEWS!! the show has been postponed until further notice. Just saw this on MECA's website.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone have any updates?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

No not yet. We haven't heard an exact date yet. Sometime in July is all I know right now.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

This show is rescheduled on July 7. See you there!


----------

